# Anointing with Antibiotics? (Urinary Infection)



## aria (May 4, 2012)

Hi! I recently took my 10 week old baby (Harrison) to the vet because he seemed to be having trouble peeing. they kept him overnight for a urinalysis, and the results came back that he had a Urinary Tract Infection. I brought him home this afternoon, and was told to give him antibiotics that they prescribed starting tonight. 

They told me it was cherry flavored, so he wouldn't have much trouble taking it- and he had been on antibiotics before so he was used to the syringe. It was only .1 (on this little syringe, not sure of the measurement term, but it's not a lot) so i got it all in his mouth in one tiny push- and then he proceeded to freak out and anoint with it. like, A LOT! 

i was like...oh my gosh. LOL

so- for now, i'm probably just going to try again in the morning- but what should i do if this keeps happening? should i count what just happened as a dose? i'm worried that if this keeps happening he won't get the medicine he needs  is there any way i can make sure he takes the full dosage? 

Also, is there anything else i can do to help him along during his infection to help him heal? poor little guy is still extremely active and friendly, but when he tries to pee i can tell he's uncomfortable :C 

thanks, guys!


----------



## LarryT (May 12, 2009)

Babies will anoint to most any new smell/taste, hopefully after the new has wore off he will stop.


----------



## aria (May 4, 2012)

haha okay :lol: silly babies... i'm about to try giving him his second dose- hopefully it'll go better than the first! i'm just not sure whether or not i should consider the anointed dose one out of his 20 dosages. S: 

thank you! c: and p.s. i have one of your wheels! it's rad! and even though Harrison isn't much of a wheeler (he's a cuddlebug) he loves it! :mrgreen:


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

If he continues to anoint the medication on himself you can try to dilute it out in water to decrease the taste of it and he may take it better that way...assuming the 0.1 is in ml then add 0.4ml of water to the syringe and mix it to make 0.5ml. But hopefully he stops anointing, as for what else to do with urinary infections you just have to let the meds do their work and just keep a close eye on him to make sure he does not get any worse. Good luck and let us know how it goes.


----------



## aria (May 4, 2012)

alright! i just gave him his second dosage. he took most of it, and anointed with the last little bit! i'm going to try one more time tonight, and see if he's used to it yet.. but if he anoints again i'll definitely try diluting it with water! i wasn't sure if i could do that!

 thank you also, and i will let ya'll know! he seems to be doing a lot better already. he's probably just super glad to be back home.


----------



## Mommatobe (Apr 5, 2012)

If you are able to contact your vet just to make sure the diluting will be okay before you do it that would be ideal, but I can not see why it would not be. I am speculating that he is on enrofloxacin by the "cherry flavor" and we used to dilute it out sometimes at the exotic vet that I worked at when we had picky animals. Hopefully he starts to like it though so you don't have to give him a larger volume but used to work for us all the time.


----------



## jerseymike1126 (Jan 20, 2011)

.1 cc i think


----------



## aria (May 4, 2012)

it says TMPS on the vial? i think that's the name of the antibiotic ;o; 

but yeah! i will probably contact my vet before diluting it or anything, but i just did his nighttime dose and he seems to be disliking it more and more. when i did his antibiotics the other time, they were chicken flavoured and he LOOOVED it and would suck/bite on the syringe the second i put it up to his mouth- but with this one i have to kind of put some on his mouth area and wait until he licks it and hope the rest gets in ;A;

the last dose was just a mess. lol he basically was covered in it (between the anointing and me halfway missing his mouth) and after he drank the last of it he wouldn't stop complaining until i gave him some water. i think he really hates it. poor baby  lol

i don't know. the vet told me to check in with them on monday- when i do i'll ask them about the diluting and such. i haven't witnessed him peeing yet since the diagnosis or the start of antibiotics so i can't say that the straining/difficulty is getting better, but he is actively (and sneakily!) peeing in his corner and there's no blood in it or anything! so i'm assuming that means it's getting a bit better. 

he's really filthy/smelly from the vet and the antibiotic adventures though. i think he has a bath in his near future xD


----------



## aria (May 4, 2012)

hey guys! just an update. it's about day 4/10 on the antibiotics for little harrison- and he still anoints with them whenever i try to give it to him. 

i called the vet to ask if i could dilute the medicine, get a different flavour, or if i should be worried- and they basically were no help at all x_x the lady just suggested to hold him a different way and he'll take it- and that when they prescribe the medicine the doctor accounts spillage into the dosage. (i then told her that he might not even be getting any/much of the already small dosage, and she was like LOL IT'S OKAY)

someone suggested earlier in the thread that i should try diluting the dosage. i'll try that tomorrow, i think- even though the vet didn't answer this question x__x i'm worried he's not getting as much as he needs, and even though he's peeing and eating and drinking and is still very active- he still takes a while in his potty corner and i'm concerned.


----------



## kittyeats (Nov 23, 2011)

I heard that some people with give an very VERY small amount extra in case the hedgehog dosent get all the medicine. I haven't done it, but some people have. 
Hope your hedgie gets better!


----------



## Domi (Sep 26, 2012)

When I give him 0.15ml of antibiotics, he anoints a little on his back. How much I could give him extra to be sure he gets the amount of medicine our vet prescrepted? I don't know how much he swallows. :| After that, I give him another 0.03-0.05ml - can I overdose him? Tomorrow I should dilute it with water, maybe it could help.  

Have you any other tips, please? Or do you think that I shouldn't be stressed, because he eats the most of it? He looks better after 3 days with this "I-don't-know-how-many-of-atbs-I-gave-him" (it was probably URI), but I'm disappointed with this "method". :? 
Thanks!


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You can try and keep him distracted after you give him the meds and hopefully he won't annoint.


----------

